
Retail, E-comm and Food Industry Experts to Follow on Medium - INS_Ecosystem
https://blog.ins.world/10-retail-e-comm-and-food-industry-experts-to-follow-on-medium-301cade8e59f
======
insteamru
Medium does a great job at UI. Take user mentions - looks neat.

